

Google shows off Mesa, a super-fast data warehouse that runs across data centers - turingbook
http://gigaom.com/2014/08/07/google-shows-off-mesa-a-super-fast-data-warehouse-that-runs-across-data-centers/

======
anvildoc
Google sometimes appears to be from the future, but I wonder what the truth
is. I suspect they are ahead in some of these use cases, but in the open
source Hadoop ecosystem that tech like YARN, Tez, Spark, etc do not have
equivalents in Google and ahead of Google. I was thinking about adding Storm
to the list, but I reminded myself that Google has MillWheel which seems super
awesome. So maybe they are from the future.

